# Motorway parking UK



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

I stumbled across this site earlier....

www.motorwayparkingforcaravans.co.uk

The site is self explanatory.

R


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*parking*

Greetings,

Seems handy site to have handy Russell.


----------



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

An interesting read Russel

But I still wonder where motorhomes fit into the general parking scheme on UK motorways

Would I be clamped in a caravan bay?

Should I use the HGV parking  

The car parks when busy are not necessarily motorhome friendly are they?

To be honest, it has got to be a forced put to make me use them at all

regards

Geoff


----------

